# Citizenship Inauguration South Africa (Waiting Period)



## am_an_african (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello Expats, does anyone know when Citizenship Inauguration will happen, I applied in 2019, and approved nothing since then, what's the waiting period to get the Naturalization certificate?


----------



## chaliyaon (3 mo ago)

am_an_african said:


> Hello Expats, does anyone know when Citizenship Inauguration will happen, I applied in 2019, and approved nothing since then, what's the waiting period to get the Naturalization certificate?


I am also facing this issue.


----------

